# Digital Antenna Question



## Rushman (Jun 11, 2012)

I have two TV's in my camper. The larger is in the living room and a small one in the bedroom. For the most part the new large one will keep a steady signal. The small one in the bed room looses the signal. They both have the same signal coming to them. If I put a 24 DB amp on the samll one will the 12 VDC that is supplied to the antenna from the coaxial plate fight with the power supply on the new amp. I am afraid the two voltages might sum together a put 24 VDC to the antenna. 

Thanks Johnny


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

it wouldn't make 24 volts. But somewhere both of those signal cables come together, then as one go to the antenna. That's where you'd put your amp, after they merge so both get the increase in signal strength. 

Before you do that check the connections to your rear TV, it may just be loose or have corrosion on the connection.


----------

